

Where start-ups go to get a leg up - ivankirigin
http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_8427181

======
rms
>Y Combinator - the name comes from calculus

Well, _a_ calculus, not _the_ calculus.

------
garbowza
Has anyone seen whether the print version includes photos?

~~~
ivankirigin
You got a picture in there :)

